# Remington 870 SPS Super Slug Deer Gun



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

I am seriously looking at purchasing one of these. I found a great deal that almost no one could refuse.

It comes with the cantilever barrel for a scope. Question though...Could I simply take off the barrel (and scope) and throw on a regular 870 SPS barrel and have it be good for a backup waterfowl gun? Or does the action in any way, make it only a "deer" gun?

I am looking at purchasing a slug gun, but if at all possible, I would like to be able to call it my "backup" waterfowl gun.


----------

